# Trailer suspension



## vanbc (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a u built trailer for a 12' boat. it has leaf springs but i find it is very bouncy. i have lwered the tire psi. it helped a but but not much.

What can i do to solve this?

thanks
dave


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 27, 2011)

go to princess auto in poco and buy a torsion axle


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 30, 2011)

more weight, or install lower weigh rated springs. Fill the tires back up to proper psi. You will ruin them running them low. As for the bounce, who cares, its a trailer. :mrgreen:


----------



## vanbc (Jul 1, 2011)

BCbouy : Good Idea but thats to much $$

Hanr3 : Ill try more weight, and I might try lower lbs springs. The PSi is not that low but Ill put it back up. I do care about the bounce because even with tie downs the boat still is all over the place.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it single spring or multi?If it's multi take a leaf or 2 out.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 1, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Is it single spring or multi?If it's multi take a leaf or 2 out.



+2


----------



## vanbc (Jul 5, 2011)

ahhh i never thought about that. Its got 3. Ill take out 1 and see how it runs.

Thanks


----------



## spg (Jul 11, 2011)

I had the same problem. Hit a pothole and the trailer acted like a rocket try to take off. Bounced all over the place. Was having a terrible time keeping tires on the trailer, going through a set every year. Checked the axle straight. Replaced hubs, didn't help. Change tire brand didn't help. Was out greasing the wheel bearings and just happened to glance at the springs. On one side both sets of bushings on the trailer were gone, just the bolts were there. Replaced all the bushings on both sides and this help with the trailer bouncing. It still bounces but not as bad.


----------

